# New Ulterra Riptide ...First Deployment...



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

First outing with a fellow 2 Cooler, for my new Minn Kota Riptide Saltwater Ulterra . I chose the 36V 112LB. 60" shaft, for the new Sea Hunt, with much research, and deliberation. All I can say is, Wow! I will never pull another, anchor, nor will I ever walk to the bow, to lower/raise the trolling motor. It was in one word...amazing! It literally make fishing, effortless. Everything happens, from the Captain seat! I haven't got brave enough to try the self launch with deployment, off the trailer. As many of you have testified, the anchor lock, is an amazing feature, as I was sick of throwing my back muscles out pulling anchors. For a fisherman, with a bad back, already, this is a big, big plus. We were in 18+ winds with gusts to 25, and the anchor lock was busy working and holding, with almost no effort. If you haven't made the leap to a new trolling motor...do it. You won't regret it! I have enclosed a video of operation, so as to illustrate ease of use. Get You Some! Tight Lines Y'all


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks, I am ordering trolling motor and depthfinders this week and had narrowed my search down to the Ulterra and the XI5. This really helps, the only concern I have heard on the Ulterra is how long the belt will last on the self stow.


----------



## Telecaster (Apr 12, 2016)

I am wanting this trolling motor but was hopping I could go with the Minn Kota Riptide Ulterra 80 60" Shaft Length 80 lbs Thrust 24V. My boat is the NauticStar 231 Coastal 23'. I have ordered the Humminbird Helix 10 and they should work well together. I will be fishing mostly Lake Livingston.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Jealous. I wish I had spent a bit more and gone this way!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Telecaster said:


> I am wanting this trolling motor but was hopping I could go with the Minn Kota Riptide Ulterra 80 60" Shaft Length 80 lbs Thrust 24V. My boat is the NauticStar 231 Coastal 23'. I have ordered the Humminbird Helix 10 and they should work well together. I will be fishing mostly Lake Livingston.


 My biggest fear was purchasing a troll motor, that would be underpowered, for my 20' deep v hull. It's difficult to compensate for the wind we get on Conroe, and Livingston. I also debated about going to the 72" shaft. Ended up the 60" was fine, but that is a critical measurement. I'm happy with my decision. As the old saying goes, measure twice, cut once! It really is amazing.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*ulterra*

It is a great troll motor, incredibly easy to operate no doubt, but if you want to talk about 18+ winds to 20+ gusts, then put it in the video please.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

jas415 said:


> It is a great troll motor, incredibly easy to operate no doubt, but if you want to talk about 18+ winds to 20+ gusts, then put it in the video please.


I attempted to...Mont won't allow "mov files" to be loaded. Not sure why...


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

I have the same one on a 21' Ranger bass boat. People look at me like I'm crazy when I launch the boat and it float off by itself; then the toll motor drops and it drives itself to the dock. Hit the power poles and go park the truck. 

I'd second everything tbone has said. Spot lock is really good. My dad has an Ulterra 24V 80lb on a 21' Bay boat and it's great for his purposes.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

I sat on a piece of offshore structure on Saturday in solid whitecaps, 15-20 and gusty. Had to lower the motor way down to keep the prop in the water. Hit the anchor button and walked to the back seat and threw Carolina rigs with the wind. It sat right on the spot. 

IMO spotlock works best in steady wind and current conditions where it can keep speed and direction consistent. When it's dead calm it tends to drift off slowly and try to hustle back and over-correct sometimes.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

I love mine! I got it from out of state so no sales tax and free shipping. That saved me a lot of money. I got the 24v model.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

What is the advantage to bluetooth other than it cost $400 more? Is shaft length the actual pole length?


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I have the new Riptide Terrova with Bluetooth, the Bluetooth is used to connect to the heading sensor as well as a app on your phone if you want. It appears that the changes for the extra 400$ was for a more accurate spot lock and updated remote. Also on the Terrova it is very easy to lift and lower the motor.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

I am hoping to have one soon ...only problem is I would break that thing smooth off my boat that is why I have to get the new ultrex....at 2500... who will donate to the cause please.....I thought about holding a sign on the corner being truthful about wanting a trolling motor ....hell it worked for the guy that said-----WHY LIE,,I NEED A BEER


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

denimdeerslayer said:


> I love mine! I got it from out of state so no sales tax and free shipping. That saved me a lot of money. I got the 24v model.


I got the green light from the boss (wife) to get one this spring. Where did you find the best deal?


----------



## Telecaster (Apr 12, 2016)

This is my NauticStar 231 Coastal that I am hoping the 24 volt 60" shaft will work in Livingston.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

SetDaHook said:


> I got the green light from the boss (wife) to get one this spring. Where did you find the best deal?


The best deal I could find at the time was using the Bass Pro credit card for 10% off and I believe there is another 75$ rebate right now on the Terrova.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Telecaster, mine is on a Purebay 2200 and it is adequate but definitely not overkill. Compare the weight of our hulls and see, it may be a little on the small side with your 23' hull in very much wind.


----------



## Telecaster (Apr 12, 2016)

My boat's weight is 950 lbs more than your Purebay, looks like I may need to go with 112. I have space set up and built in for only two batteries.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Telecaster you will need the 112...If, you do not have room for the 3 batteries there is another option however it very expensive$$... a single cell 36 volt lithium like I run. So far the single 36 has bee flawless and I can pick it up with one hand.


----------

